# Departing from KOS island...North or South?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello. We will charter a catamaran (Lago0n 380) for a week from the Greek island of KOS in September. We will also have our 4 month old baby on board!.. Has anyone sailed from Kos. I can't decide which direction to go. North to Kalymnos, Leros, etc...??? Shall we go up until Samos if we take that route? What about the islands in the south? Nisiros, Tiros, Symi??? We prefer quiet small bays where we can enjoy our privacy...Any reccomendations? Thanks


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*I went North*

Humm, only quiet.....we had a mix.........but even in the busier ports were not that bad.
First, do you have a copy of the Greek Water? Pricey but excellent....you can search for used copies.......will help on & off the water. 
http://www.mdnautical.com/imray/ii-gwp.htm

Our trip = Kos to Kalimnos (main town is same name or known as Pothia) to
Leros to Patmos to Arki to Kalimnos (Vathi) to Kos

The quietest towns = Leros, Arki & Vathi (my favorite as you go down a channel with hills on both side till you get to harbor.

Kalimnos (Pothia) - on the quay in main town which was fun, sponge museum, good people watching but there was traffic noise & some bar noise but not that bad............can find just about anything in the town

Patmos - the quay is so big that you can tie up away from busier part of town..................Monastery views are great...........

There are a few anchorages a long the way that are quiet & have beaches too.

Greece remains my favorite spot


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I should first wish a successful delivery for your pregnant wife! Just remember one thing: try to avoid exposing your (then) 4-month baby to the sun.
Now back to your cruise. I understand your dilemma: North or South. What it is *sure* is that *you cannot do both* in just one week. For a first visit, I would personally choose the route to the South because it offers *two unique sites*: the *medieval* walled city of *Rhodes* and the picturesque *theater scene* main harbour Yalos at *Simi* island. The itinerary would suggest staying at the excellent Kos marina the first night, go to Palon at Nisyros next day, *visit the volcano* and stroll through Mandraki town in the afternoon, sail down to Rhodes on day 3, possibly *visit Lindos by car* on day 4, leave Rhodes for Symi early morning on day 5, in the afternoon of day 6 sail the three hours to Livadia Tilos and the last day head North back to Kos, possibly on the way anchoring off for a *swim at Yali island*. Bear in mind that prevailing winds are westerlies in that area.
Alternatively, to enjoy your itinerary to the North, start in the afternoon at day 1 and sail the couple of hours across the channel to *Pserimos* island (local excursion boats do not stay there after 17:00), anchor and dine in one of the small tavernas ashore, sail to *Panteli Leros* on day 2 and walk up the hill and till Aghia Marina to relax, head on to Agathonissi island on day 3, then move to *Marathi anchorage for a swim* and continue on to *Patmos island* on day 4, while anchored at Skala harbour *visit the town around the monastery* at the top of the hill in the evening and the cave where *St. John* wrote the holy Bible book "*Revelation*" next morning, move to Laki Leros on day 5, then Emporio on Kalymnos on day 6 and back to Kos (this last leg should be a *very fast broad reach on SE course*). You have no spare time to spend reaching Samos island and I consider this northern itinerary more tiring than the southern one described above.
I wish you fair winds


----------



## Skylark (Jan 2, 2004)

We sail out of KOS in Sept 06. We left it open as to whether we were going north or south; depending on the winds. We went North first thinking it would be better; but the winds shifted around on us and did mostly motor sailing.

When we went south the first couple of days was fine and then the wind shifted again and had mostly head winds on our return. The base manager should have a heads up on the weather and will let you know the best route. We left out of The Moorings Base, if you are going with the Moorings, the base manager is a great guy, Andre. There is practically no one around that time of the year, the high season is winding down.

Sal


----------



## sailing29 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Itinerary from Kos*

With a 4month baby on board ,follow this itinerary
the suggestions of chrondi are good but not in your case (forget Rhodes if the meltemi starts blowing and u are there the 60 miles till Kos will be unpleasant.)

You want to sail 15-20 miles per day max on good wind angles. 
If what u like is bays and nice places to enjoy then NORTH is the only place
You want to get as fast as possible to the Greek Carib (Marathi/Arki/Lipso/prasonisia/Patmos/Archagelos)

Here it is: 
Saturday-Kos or if u are lucky head to Pserimos or Vathi 
Sunday-Kalimnos (Vathi or the bay north i dont recall the name)
Vathi - Lipsos(Katsadia) - Overnight in port 
Lipso - Patmos (the bay south of the port) 
Patmos - Marathi - Agathonisi or Arki
Agathonisi - Marathi or Lipso 
Lipso - Kos marina or Pserimos

If Meltemi is blowing then you will be forced to head south or go north along the Turkish coast or stick to the island of Kalminos and head for Padeli

South itinerary 
not a good idea to sail all the way to Rhodes 
stick to this 
Kos - Pali (Nisiros)
Pali - Tilos
Tilos - Panormitis
Panormitis - Simi Harbor
Simi - or Seskli - Nisiros 
Nisiros - Kos

Thats it see u in Kos.
Make sure you inform your charter company and the skipper you have a 4month baby onboard.


----------

